# Replies and views columns



## coffeejo (12 Jun 2015)

Is this a deliberate mistake, like what them cartographicals map-makers make?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jun 2015)

Back 5 minutes and causing trouble

WELCOME BACK Jo


----------



## MiK1138 (12 Jun 2015)

YAY!!! you won the Competition Jo, your prize is to pick the CC Jersey up from erbyshire and bring it to Scotland


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Jun 2015)

We missed you CJ!


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> YAY!!! you won the Competition Jo, your prize is to pick the CC Jersey up from erbyshire and bring it to Scotland


I'll get straight on to that. I'll need to bring the dog though, so expect me in time for Christmas dinner.


----------

